# History of Lincoln INN?



## Minuteman Archaeologist (Nov 6, 2020)

I found a 1930s Lincoln Inn Old Rye Whiskey bottle from mudlarking. I am having difficulty finding history on the the Lincoln Inn Old Rye Whiskey Bottle. Is there history of how the company started?


----------



## treasurekidd (Nov 6, 2020)

There's not much info out there, but here is what I was able to find, looks like the company that made Lincoln Inn Old Rye later bacame Seagrams:



			DISTILLERS CORP. LTD., Montreal, Canada, . ()
		


The main site I used for that search is a tremendous resource:



			The www.pre-pro.com Midacore Database Family
		


How about a picture of the bottle!


----------



## Minuteman Archaeologist (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## SODABOB (Nov 19, 2020)

I don't know anything about the company's history, but did find these.  The ad is from 1935.  I don't know the date of the bottle, but likely 1930s. 

*1935 Ad ~ New York, New York






Maybe some of the information on the label will help



*


----------

